# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Cry Wolf (Sign up here)

## guitarboy

Character types
1. The Shepard (which I will choose to be this.) (Moderator)
2. Sheep (the good guys, there will need to be at least 2 more Sheep characters than the....)
3. Wolves (the bad guys, there needs to be at least two bad guys.)


*NOTE: This set up is when there are 8-9 players. When there are 7 players, only ONE wolf will be in the game, unless told otherwise.



The Shepard will randomly choose the character types of each person. They will then let each of them know what character type they are, privately. Through this discussion thread, you will be able to talk to each other player, ask questions, etc. to determine who you will vote in as a wolf. You will place your votes  in the discussion thread. You may also talk privately to each other via PM's, this is very necessary for the wolves to communicate with each other.

The Sheep, the good guys, will try to find the wolves, and eliminate them out. Once both wolves are out of the game, Sheep Win.
The Wolves, will try to act as Sheep, and try to accuse another Sheep of being a Wolf. If there are two wolves/two sheep left in the game, Wolves win.

Info If You Are Chosen Sheep:
During the Day-Time, You must try to work together to determine who is a wolf, by communicating in the discussion thread, and PM's between people. (Or MSN if you'd like.) During Night-Time the Sheep will sleep, the discussion thread will be closed. Further Info on Night - Time will be discussed below.

Info If you Are Chosen Wolf:
During the Day-Time, you must try to convince Sheep that you are one too, as well as accuse a Sheep of being a wolf. Wolves generally need to be more strategic, as in choosing wisely who you accuse of being a wolf. During Night - Time, Wolves should discuss who they should kill, and BOTH report to The Shepard(Me.) who they are killing via PM. If the wolves send in different names to kill, The Shepard chooses randomly who is killed. The private discussion between the Wolves is vital, so the random choosing does not happen.


During Night-Time
The discussion thread will be closed for communication, and I will announce when it is closed. When the next day arrives, The Shepard resumes the discussion thread, along with stating who has been killed.


At least one person will receive The Shepard's Secret along with their character type. What this is, is vital information to one person, stating the name of another sheep, which means that person is SAFE, and is NOT a wolf. The Shepard will only give out the SAME name of who is safe, if there is more than one person receiving the Secret. It will ALWAYS be the same name.


This is a game of lying, alliances, strategy, and common sense.

Who's interested?

Sign Up List:
King Carnie
Black_Eagle
Exhalent

----------


## KingCarnie

Ooh, this sounds like fun. I'm in.

----------


## Black_Eagle

I'm in.

----------


## Exhalent

Mafia ftw

----------


## Bearsy

yo

----------


## slayer

This sounds a lot like the manga Doubt...

Except in the manga, they were rabbits instead of sheep.

I'm in.

----------


## Bearsy

Yeah Doubt is based off the game(which has been around since the mid 80s).

Originally called "Mafia"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_%28game%29

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I'm in.

----------


## Exhalent

I will join this forum Mafia variant. I haven't played a good game in what seems like years.

----------


## guitarboy

Alright, I'm going to close sign ups tomorrow, and we can start a test game by Saturday.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Thank you, guitarboy.

----------


## Keresztanya

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF missed it

----------


## Jorge

I remember they had a website dedicated to this game, it was great. How would you do it on a forums though?

----------


## Keresztanya

> I remember they had a website dedicated to this game, it was great. How would you do it on a forums though?



http://epicmafia.com
He said how it would work in the rules, you just close the topic at the designated night time and have the mafia PM eachother.

----------


## Zeno

dang i missed sign up

----------


## guitarboy

Demon and Zeno, it's alright, you're in.
Sorry I haven't started yet, my computer is acting up  :Sad:

----------


## Keresztanya

Thank you!

Take your time, I can wait.

----------


## Zeno

thanks

----------

